# Repticon West Palm Beach - September 7 & 8, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
September 7 & 8, 2013

Where:
The Box Expo Center
2231 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon West Palm Show:
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2013. 

For more information: Repticon West Palm Beach Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

